# Best China Glaze Nail Polish Colors?



## gildedangel (Sep 30, 2009)

I think that it would be nice to have this thread compile everyone's favorite China Glaze colors for reference. I have just gotten started with China Glaze and so far my favorites are:
- For Audrey
- Ruby Pumps
- Fairy Dust
What are some of yours?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 30, 2009)

I love china glaze! They have great colours so even though I hate the application and long ass drying time, I still buy them. Some of my faves are:

- Sexagon
- Flying Dragon
- Bermuda Breakaway
- Bahamian Escape
- Admire
- Rose Among Thorns
- Lubu Heels


----------



## trincess (Sep 30, 2009)

- Emerald Sparkle, For Audrey, Ruby Pumps, Agent Lavender
- Shower Together, IV, Secret Periwinkle, Atelier Tulle
- Rodeo Fanatic, Custom Kicks, Frostbite, Recycle
- Spontaneous, Channelesque, Vintage Crepe, Designer Satin
- Mom's Chiffon, Outta Bounds, Who's Wearing What, Tinsel


----------



## claralikesguts (Sep 30, 2009)

Strawberry Fields, In Awe of Amber, and of course For Audrey. Turned Up Turquoise looks soooo good just on the tips of nails!


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 30, 2009)

I don't have many, but these are my favourites out of what I have:

- Frostbite
- For Audrey
- Flying Dragon


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 30, 2009)

For Audrey
Rich and Famous
Agent Lavender
Harmony


----------



## Ebbychina (Sep 30, 2009)

Light My Tiki 
That Away 
Caribbean Temptation


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Sep 30, 2009)

Light My Tiki
Sexy In The City
In The Lime Light
Coral Star
For Audrey
Turned Up Turquoise


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 1, 2009)

For Audrey
Ruby Pumps
Pink Voltage

I know mine are typical lol but those are classics.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 1, 2009)

lubu heels (wearing it right now!)
emerald sparkle
ruby pumps
raspberry festival
custom kicks
watermelon rind
orange marmalade
spontanious


----------



## Willa (Oct 1, 2009)

Ruby pumps for the win!


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Oct 1, 2009)

-Exceptionally Gifted
-Heaven
-Platinum Silver

I'm really starting to love Glacier.

Plus anything from the OMG or Kaleidoscope collections. I am a holo and glitter nut.


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 2, 2009)

^^ The OMG collection was awesome!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 2, 2009)

I love For Audrey.


----------



## kittykit (Oct 2, 2009)

I love love CG nail polish. My favourites are

- Wild Mink
- Spontaneous
- Raspberry Festival
- Custom Kicks
- Rose Among Thorns
- Pink Voltage


----------



## fly_easy (Oct 3, 2009)

My absolute favorites are

Fortune Teller
Shower Together


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Oct 23, 2009)

For Audrey, Spontaneous, Rich & Famous, solar power, shocking pink, fairy dust, turn up turquoise, secret periwinkle


----------



## gabi03 (Oct 24, 2009)

For Audrey...who doesn't love that color, i always get tons of compliments on it
Spontaneous, its the perfect lavender color
Tree Hugger, Recycle, Evening Seduction, Seduce Me


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 24, 2009)

I love For Audrey as well.  That was my very first China Glaze nail polish.  I also love Ruby Pumps.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 25, 2009)

DV8 is another great coliur - it's a bright tealy blue with hollographic finish!


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 26, 2009)

i love fortune teller!! i recieved a certificate from a local salon and because i paint my nails every other day i ended up getting a pedi with fortune teller on it, it is so pretty for halloween but i can see myself wearing it during the whole fall and winter.
i kind of wish i had it for my fingers!!


----------



## omgitzstephanie (Oct 26, 2009)

Obviously For Aubrey.

Also love:
Innocence (on my nails as we speak!)
Spontaneous
Ruby Pumps


----------



## igswonderworld (Oct 27, 2009)

My first love and the reason I am aware of China Glaze: Coconut Kiss.
A close second would be Fortune Teller, since I cannot stop staring at it..
And the third is a tie between Meteor Shower and Bermuda Breakaway...

oh but I could go on and on...


----------

